# FreeBSD in HP mini 210



## rpereyra (Nov 3, 2010)

Has anyone been able to install FreeBSD on a HP mini 210?

Currently I'm using Linux, I think it should work fine with FreeBSD, but I still doubt if wireless works, because Linux uses a proprietary driver.

Any experience with this netbook?

Thanks in advance.

roberto


----------



## vermaden (Nov 3, 2010)

Atom N4xx/N5xx series has newer Intel graphics which is currently not supported on FreeBSD, You will have to use VESA for x11 display.


----------



## rpereyra (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks vermaden.

It seems that Broadcom has released their Linux drivers as open source:

http://marc.info/?l=linux-wireless&m=128404502308426&w=3

roberto


----------



## vermaden (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is list of supported cards by the *bwn *driver: bwn(4)

You can also build the NDIS module from Windows drivers which is also supported on FreeBSD: http://freebsd.org/handbook/config-network-setup.html#CONFIG-NETWORK-NDIS


----------

